# Trivia 9/8



## luckytrim (Sep 8, 2018)

trivia 9/8
DID YOU KNOW...
The most germ-laden place in the average bathroom is not the  seat, or even 
the bowl; it's the flush handle.

1. Name the song from the 1972 film "The Poseidon Adventure",  was a big hit
for Maureen
McGovern...
2. In what 1981 movie did television news anchor Karen White  (Dee
Wallace) get mixed up with a colony of  werewolves?
3. Collectively the islands of Jersey, Guernsey, Alderney,  Sark and Herm are
known by what name?
4. Erythrocytes are more commonly known as ..... what  ?
5. Which one of the following is NOT a romance  language?
  a. - English
  b. - Italian
  c. - Portuguese
  d. - Spanish
6. What do you call a group of porcupines?
7. Most people know that the word 'zenith' means 'the highest  point, acme,
climax', but not as many know the opposite term to 'zenith'  that means 'the
lowest point'. What is it?
8. The red cocktail ingredient Grenadine takes its name from  which fruit?





TRUTH OR CRAP ??
TV Talk-Show host Mike Douglas provided the singing voice of  Prince Charming
in the Disney film “Cinderella” (1950).
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "The Morning After"
2. "The Howling"
3. The Channel Islands
4. Red Blood Cells
5. - a
6. Prickle
7. . Nadir
8. Pomegranate

TRUTH !!
Douglas actually was a singer in the 40s and 50s and was part  of Kay
Keyser's Big Band. He also was the singing voice of Prince  Charming in the
1950 Disney classic "Cinderella", before embarking on his  talk-show career
in the early 60s. He passed away on his 81st birthday in 2006.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 8, 2018)

The eight islands off the coast of California are also called the Channel Islands. Five of them, and the surrounding ocean make up the Channel Islands Nat’l Park. Santa Catalina is the only permantly populated island.

How does one get the word “grenadine” from “pomegranate?”


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 8, 2018)

You could google it, but I'll help you out


The name grenadine originated from the French word grenade which means  pomegranate, with pomme meaning apple and granate derived from the Italian word  for seeds.   
 Grenadine was originally prepared from pomegranate juice, sugar, and  water.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 8, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> You could google it, but I'll help you out
> 
> 
> The name grenadine originated from the French word grenade which means  pomegranate, with pomme meaning apple and granate derived from the Italian word  for seeds.
> Grenadine was originally prepared from pomegranate juice, sugar, and  water.


Thanks!

I’ve made real grenadine at home, with 100% pomegranate juice and sugar. Didn’t like it. It didn’t do much to enhance or add to the flavor of my tequila sunrises, and it made them look more like Los Angeles smog than a Mexican sunrise!


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 8, 2018)

My recently departed was a 'Sunrise' fan, but I myself am a straight tequila person..... no salt, and the lime goes in the Corona bottle, 'tho I'm not much of a beer person either......


----------

